# Jools Holland Hootenanny



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone watch it last night?









I have to admit, it's an annual favorite of mine.









The band / singer line-up didn't seem quite as good as previous years but the Kaiser Chiefs, Marc Almond and Irma Thomas were great.









Happy New Year!

Paul


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Can't stand the slimy toad myself







. I'd send him back to Dicken's days where I'm sure he'd fit in better as an undertaker's clerk







.

I watched Irma Thomas because I'm an old soul boy. A bit pedestrian I thought - t'old lass looked a bit overwhelmed







.

I'll listen to my old '45's instead







.

You like Marc Almond Paul







? Have you tried Scott Walker







?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I normally watch .... but didn't bother this year beacuse of the line-up ... I would have liked to have seen Kate Rusby and Irma Thomas but couldn't put up with the rest









Bah Humbug









My head hurts


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

raketakat said:


> You like Marc Almond Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say I'm a fan of Marc ( and I remember him first time around







) but his performance last night was good --- I would like to have been in the studio audience.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Just been reading some of the Chiefs lyrics...from "I Predict A Riot"



Girls run around with no clothes on

To borrow a pound for a condom

If it wasn't for chip fat, well they'd be frozen

They're not very sensible








but sad really because it's true









Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I watched it from about 11.30 - thought it was good, tho' Goldfrapp seemed like a waste of space to me. I thought the Kaiser Chiefs, KT Tunstall, James Blunt (







) & Marc Almond were the highlights. I think Jools is the worlds worst presenter (and the interviews he did last night were cringeworthy) but he always has a good mix of music on his shows - there's usually something I'll like on.

Good undemanding tv for the slightly/heavily inebriated I thought









The last of this run of Top Gear is on tonight - more undemanding, but good, tv


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I watched.....OK in parts

Irma good

Goldfrapp pretentious crap

Blunt??? male equivalent of Kate Bush??

Roger


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Roger said:


> I watched.....OK in parts
> 
> Irma good
> 
> ...


Goldfrapp were good, Keisers good, James blunt rhymes with.... I switched off as soon as i knew that Marc Alm was on. Bad lineup compared to the last few years.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

> Goldfrapp pretentious crap


Couldn't agree more......biggest load of crap I've seen in a long time.......did you see that bass player???







looks like a nice boy!!

Irma was good as was Ade Edmunson


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Strange







I caught the Marc Almond performance and he had me transfixed, he was superb







Not my cup of tea but credit where it's due.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Can't stand the slimy toad myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew he reminded me of someone! You hit the nail right on the head there, the "coffin" nail maybe?

best regards David


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I first saw Dina Carroll sing on his show on New Years Eve 2 or 3 years ago, and she did The perfect Year. Boy can she sing, and she aint bad in the looks dept either!!

She could park her shoes by my bed any day of the week!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Last night's wasn't as good as the previous years....

I thought Lilly Allen singing "Smile" was very good.









Amy Winehouse is just plain weird


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I watched ' QI ' on UKTV Gold all night......


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I didnt see much of the show, but I did enjoy Seasick Steve...intrigued by his 3 string guitar!!

710 had been watching BBC1 previously...what a load of crap....warmed-over amateur-night ice skating and another long, long plug for that bloody awful Sound of Music

Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Lily Allen was pissed and very poor imho! Ade Edmondson's Anarchay in the UK was great as was the guy with the 3 string guitar playing slide (edit seasick steve what a name!) , the rest were less than average for me.

I turned over and watched the end of true lies, the cat fight between Jamie Lee Curtis and Tia Carrere in the Limo is just fantastic


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I watched Steve McQueen in "Papillon" last night .... didn't like the look of the Hootenany for the second year running


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Lily Allen was pissed and very poor imho!
> 
> I turned over and watched the end of true lies


Lily Allen was great and True Lies is one of the worst films I have ever seen...it's right up there with Con Air.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

jasonm said:


> I watched ' QI ' on UKTV Gold all night......


Same here - sublime


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I never said True Lies was any good, just Jamie & Tia









the 710 thought lily was half cut too


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I enjoyed listening to Sam, Amy and Madeleine Peyroux. Felt Lily Allen was a waste of time as talking a whole song seems a bit of a con..


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Lily Allen was good, The Zutons were entertaining, the Kooks were great, Amy Winehouse - wonderful singing, but what a skank!

Jools is a heavenly pianist but a rubbish presenter.

Seasick Steve was a revelation - brilliant! the guy should be a megastar.


----------

